# Profibus Ring?



## JensCS (7 August 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit Profibus Kupfer kabel eine Ringstruktur aufbauen kann oder ob ich dafür ein Stück LWL einsetzen muss.
Ich will mit meinem Profibus Strang von der CPU (S7-317F-2DP) über mehrere Profibusteilnehmer den ring wieder an der CPU schliessen.
Da wäre ja dann kein Abschlusswiederstand im bus.
Hat jemand von euch sowas schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2008)

Ring geht nicht:
Ein Signal, das ein Teilnehmer sendet, läuft im Ring mehrfach um.


----------



## JensCS (7 August 2008)

Würde es denn gehen, wenn ich ein Stück LWL per OLM dazwischenschalte.
Da geht ja laut Beschreibung die ringtopologie.
Oder muss ich den Ring komplett in LWL legen und an jeder Station einen OLM setzen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 August 2008)

Warum ein Ring ?


----------



## JensCS (7 August 2008)

Das will der Kunde so.
Sind halt Werksvorschriften


----------



## maweri (7 August 2008)

Kunden wollen vieles.
Habe mich diese Woche erst darum gestritten, ob ein kompletter Programm-AUSDRUCK nötig ist oder nicht.
Die Lastenhefte sind für mich eher eine Diskussionsgrundlage als absolut bindend. Wenn Dinge gefordert werden, die keinen Sinn machen, so kläre ich das mit dem Kunden ab, ob er es denn wirklich so will oder aber doch lieber die praktikable Lösung.
Man muß halt begründen können, warum man von den Vorgaben abweichen will.
Beim Profibus-Ring dürfte das nicht allzu schwer fallen.


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2008)

Vielleicht meint dein Kunde Profinet und nicht Profibus.
Mit Profinet (ethernet) ist ein Ring möglich.


----------



## Hoyt (7 August 2008)

*OLM - Optical Link Module*

Hallo

Ich glaube mit dem sollte es gehen.
Kann optisch auch im redundanten Ring betrieben werden.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/net/html_00/produkte/020_olm.htm


oder welche von Werstermo:  http://www.glasfasermodem.ch/html/OLM Profibus Multidropp .html

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## JensCS (7 August 2008)

Ich mache es jetzt so, wie ich von anfang an vermutet habe.
Ich werde meine verbindung in einer Richtung in Kupfer legen und zurück in LWL.Das müsste dann funktionieren.


----------



## Hoyt (7 August 2008)

Hallo JensCS



JensCS schrieb:


> Ich mache es jetzt so, wie ich von anfang an vermutet habe.
> Ich werde meine verbindung in einer Richtung in Kupfer legen und zurück in LWL.Das müsste dann funktionieren.



Ich denke dies wird nicht funktionieren. Der redundante Ring muss vollständig mit LWL ausgeführt werden. (Aber sicherheitshalber mal bei Siemens nachfragen!)

Auszug aus dem Handbuch Seite 19:        http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0




> Bitte beachten Sie:
> Für einen ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb müssen folgende Randbedingungen
> eingehalten werden:
> .. Verwenden Sie diese Betriebsart nur dann, wenn Sie ausschließlich
> ...


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## JensCS (7 August 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe mich mit einem anderen Projektbeteiligten kurzgeschlossen und die machen das so wie ich es gedacht habe. 
Die sind eine abteilung vom großen S.
Aber ich werde trotzdem nochmal den Support bemühen und es absegnen lassen.


----------



## centipede (7 August 2008)

Profibus Ringe gehen ausschließlich optisch mit OLM's

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2008)

Jens.

Wenn ich Du wäre:

Anstatt mit ein billig-trick, ein art nicht-standard Ring-Struktur zu schaffen, denn klär es doch ab mit dein Kunde genau wass er will oder erwartet. 
Vielleicht kannst Du ihm überzeugen dass ein Ring wirklich nicht notwendig ist. 
Oder es ist ein Missverständnis, und Du muss dich vielleicht "nur" mit en standard Kupfer kabel an ein LWL-Ring anschliessen das von jemandanders geliefert wird.
Oder er weiss ganz genau was er will, und Du kannst in keiner Weg von ein LWL-Ring entkommen.


----------



## JensCS (7 August 2008)

Als ob ich das noch nicht gemacht hätte!

Der Kunde will es so und der Kunde bekommt es so.
:sc7:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Februar 2009)

Hallo Jens,

hat es funktioniert?

Wie begründet denn der Kunde seinen Wunsch? In meinen Augen ist es absoluter Schwachsinn. Wenn es überhaupt funktioniert, welchen Vorteil bringt der enorme Aufwand?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## peter(R) (21 Februar 2009)

Vielleicht glaubt der Kunde, daß dann eine Unterbrechung keine Störung hervorruft ???
Was anderes könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen (auch wenns Blödsinn ist)

peter(R)


----------

